# American Blue Rabbits



## Scarlett (May 13, 2012)

My mom found an ad for American Blue rabbits online, along with pictures of them, and the genders of the
three litters. My mom called her and chatted with her for a bit, discussing the rabbits, and making
arrangements to meet her this Saturday or Sunday. Well, the arrangements aren't made quite yet. My mom is
supposed to call back Wednesday or Thursday this upcoming week, to make a final schedule, as the lady that
owned the Blue's was attending an ARBA ( American Rabbit Breeders Association ) show.

She has said the American Blue's are rare rabbits, and only people out west have them, and a few people 
dotted by the eastern shore, but now on it. She lives on the eastern shore as well, making her the only adult
American Blue rabbit breeder. But now I am getting an American Blue! I will be the only youth breeder of
American Blue's on the eastern shore. I've heard most youth and adult AB showers take home best in show
most of the time. I've always been a lucky showman with rabbits, having almost always a perfect saddle on a
Dutch, or the perfect head and texture of a Mini-Lop. 

Now my question is, are American Blue rabbits really rare? I certainly hope so. I'm really looking forward to
next weekend, and literally rushing the entire week. 

Thanks everyone!
- Scarlett


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 13, 2012)

The american breed is just a rare breed in itself with only a handful of breeders in ARBA. My friend who has been in the rabbit business for 40+ years said the other day there are many breeds that she has experienced of becoming no more and nowadays the american are becoming one of those breeds. Congrats on finding some americans and i hope their numbers rise. Many people are looking for smaller rabbits to raise in suburb locations with limited amount of space (I am one of those) so bigger breeds arent much of an option. So excited for you and you must post pictures when you get them!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 13, 2012)

I also highly recommend visiting the american rabbits breed club website. They also have a breeders map shown here
http://americanrabbits.org/about-americans/breeder-map


----------



## Scarlett (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info, and I will definitely try to raise their population. I plan on breeding them, and call the Rabbitry, 'Blue' Ribbon rabbitry. Blue Ribbon will also be the name of my first AB buck.  I will definitely check out the website. I will post pics, too. :halo


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 13, 2012)

I like the name but Blue Ribbon Rabbitry is already in use in case you wanted to try to register with ARBA. The owner is a tan breeder. I googled rabbitry names before I chose one to make sure it wasnt already in use


----------



## Scarlett (May 13, 2012)

Nope, I trail ride a lot and my mom and I don't have the time to travel for ARBA. I wish we could. But it will be just an unheard of name.  Thanks for telling me, though, in case I ever did get the time for ARBA.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 13, 2012)

No problem! Good luck!! Keep us posted


----------



## Scarlett (May 13, 2012)

I will!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to RO!

Wishing you all the luck with your American Blues. Definitely keep us posted on how it goes.

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 14, 2012)

I had an American chinchilla growing up. I got her as a baby and was told she was a full-grown dwarf. LOL I should have known better with thoes ears! She kept growing and growing.... Cosette was a wonderful girl and my first house rabbit, back in the 80s before it was so popular.


----------



## Scarlett (May 14, 2012)

@Karen: Thanks! And trust me, I will. 

@Brandy: Cosette sounded like she was a lovely little lady! I wish I could have met her.


----------



## Yammysmom (May 31, 2012)

Did you get your American Blue? Can you post a pic We live in the Midwest and purchased a American Chinchilla from a lady that moved here from the state of Oregon. We would like to breed ours but can't seem to find any close to us. Thanks


----------



## wendymac (Jun 4, 2012)

They are a rare breed, however there are youth and adults that are currently showing them on the east coast. The show over the weekend had quite a few (considering how rare they are). And, contrary to what you were told, that doesn't make them more likely to win BIS. There were two shows this weekend (Central PA RBA and Tri-State). They gave out BIS, Reserve BIS, and Second Reserve BIS awards....so 6 awards total. Not one was an American Blue. Or a French Lop...or a Californian. LOL

Good luck with your new rabbit! See ya at the shows!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 4, 2012)

wendymac wrote:


> They are a rare breed, however there are youth and adults that are currently showing them on the east coast. The show over the weekend had quite a few (considering how rare they are).
> 
> 
> > I was impressed with the numbers this weekend! Not many had good type, but I did like the BOB that I chose.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 9, 2012)

I was surprised to see that many, too. I didn't pay attention to type, though. I almost bought a trio from Carl and Donna Gentile, then decided to do Flops instead.


----------

